# Colorado Models scale size



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I have been talking up the Colorado Models buildings to a G scaler in Italy and he is asking me what is the size of the buildings. 1:24, 1:29 or what. I can't seem to find it on their web site. Does anyone know this for sure. I have built several of them, and they are excellent with my Aristo trains, but he is into LGB, and thinks 1:29 is too small.
Thanks
Paul


----------



## wolfpackherbs (Jun 27, 2010)

Their G scale is 1:24


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yep, spoke to the man at HAGRS, they are indeed scaled to 1:24, but would probably pass for everything but 1:20.3


----------

